# Sunroom kits



## Yankee (Jun 11, 2011)

Specifically "Dura-bilt" sun room to be attached(?) to a manufactured home. I have NO CLUE what to do with this application. The website has no link to see any design criteria/engineering. It is to be placed on a site built deck (free standing? attached to unit?). The deck alone could qualify for the no building permit exclusion except now it has a load on it(?), the room could probably qualify for the no building permit accessory building except it is attached to the manufactured home.

I'm sure these get built everyday, what do you all do for permitting (in snow country)?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.factorybuiltsunrooms.com/sunrooms.htm


----------



## Mark K (Jun 12, 2011)

I would suggest that it be treated as an addition to the existing structure.  What would you do if it was site built?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with Mark. Even if the deck could have been built as exempt, it still has to comply with the code. And so does the "addition".


----------



## TimNY (Jun 12, 2011)

Although NY doesn't use the permit exemption section in the 2009 IRC, I do not see where a sunroom would be exempt.

Presumably it will not be used for storing tools or a playhouse; it is not detached; it will no longer be a deck.

I would require a permit, to include detail of the existing deck construction.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 12, 2011)

Along with what TimNY says; the sunroom is an engineered product when ordered should submit a RDP sealed installation drawings in compliance with local wind, snow loads and designs for free standing or attachment to manufactured home as applicable. Furthermore if Appendix E is adopted (AE504; 2006 IRC); attachments to manufactured homes shall be engineered or as approved per AHJ.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you all, you have confirmed my inner feelings.

I will motor ahead and get poked in the eye by my local "experts".


----------



## pete_t (Jun 12, 2011)

Yankee

Most states that have a Manufactured Home program do not allow decks/porches to be attached to the MH as the MHs are not designed to carry the load.

For example:

CA T-25, § 1498. Landing, Porch and Stairway-Design and Construction.

(a) Requirements for the design and construction of all structural elements of porches …. Porches shall be designed and constructed as completely freestanding, self-supporting structures. ….

2010 Oregon Manufactured Dwelling Installation Specialty Code

10-3.2. Porches, awnings, carports, cabanas,

ramadas, decks, landings, stairs, ramps,

guardrails and handrails:

(1) Shall be self supported, free standing

structures.

And if the sunroom encloses a required exit (door or window) from the MH other requirements such as illumination can come into to play.


----------



## JBI (Jun 12, 2011)

And, lacking prescriptive provisions for this addition in the Res Code, stamp and signature will be required.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 13, 2011)

Make sure the 3-season room addition does not change the egress opening requirements from bedrooms. Had one added to a home that created an additional room outside the bedroom windows so they no longer went directly to the outside. Homeowner had the choise to remove the structure or relocated the window (also started project with no permits). They choose to move the window.


----------



## steveray (Jun 13, 2011)

They usually try to get by with just generic engineering on the "room"....also required on the deck, and in the case of the MH....existing structure as well.....


----------



## bgingras (Jun 13, 2011)

I see these sunrooms on average of twice a month. I require a stamped set of drawings specific to the project. These plans must show attachment points to the existing structure and how new loads will be addressed. Footings must be evaluated for the extra load as well. Egress concerns , as stated above,  are dealt with by requireing that any plans for an addtion show adjacent spaces, with all doors and windows and those spaces must be labeled with their use. If the manufactured home is not on a frost protected and the sunroom is required to be, they would not be allowed to be attached. The same thing happens all the time with carports and traler park homes here.

Never rely on a website of a manufacturer for your construction documents. the applicant must supply drawings that show compliance with all applicable codes.


----------



## Frank (Jun 13, 2011)

These are also called "Patio Covers"  See appendix H 2009 IRC


----------



## JBI (Jun 13, 2011)

Lacking a definition for 'patio', need to default to the dictionary or common meaning. 'Patio' around these parts generally refers to an on-ground feature; 'deck' generally refers to an above ground structure.

Back to the Factory Manufactured Home... does the Manufacturer allow the attachment?


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 13, 2011)

JBI brings us to the crux of the matter - even if you can obtain approval for the sun room kit itself - how do you approve attaching the new structure to a manufactured home?  I've been down this path - not a simple matter to get the manufacturer involved with field modifications.  What about foundation design?  Is the MH on piers?  Tied down?  Subject to seasonal movement, or on a true foundation?

Good luck Yankee!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 13, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Along with what TimNY says; the sunroom is an engineered product when ordered should submit a RDP sealed installation drawings in compliance with local wind, snow loads and designs for free standing or attachment to manufactured home as applicable. Furthermore if Appendix E is adopted (AE504; 2006 IRC); attachments to manufactured homes shall be engineered or as approved per AHJ.


Francis nailed this one closed as far as I am concerned.  We require RDP installation drawings on all pre-engineered sunrooms and deck enclosures unless they fall within the prescriptive range of the IRC.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

Great information here, thank you all


----------



## Mark K (Jun 13, 2011)

In California the question of modifications to mobile homes is trickier since they are not even regulated by the building code.


----------



## Alias (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark K said:
			
		

> In California the question of modifications to mobile homes is trickier since they are not even regulated by the building code.


Agree with Mark K on this matter.  Anything to do with a M/U I defer to the state.


----------



## pete_t (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark K said:
			
		

> In California the question of modifications to mobile homes is trickier since they are not even regulated by the building code.


Mark

They're governed by CA Title 25, their very own building code, and the H&S codes.


----------



## FredK (Jun 13, 2011)

Here they would be treated to a stand alone unit not attached to the manufactured home at all.  Usual issues then include blocking egress from bedrooms, etc.... Engineering required.


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 13, 2011)

Must conform to both wind and seismic requirements of asce 7


----------



## Architect1281 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why am I thinking that additions that would impose loads onto a manufactured home would be a problem everywhere

why do I remember that an addition or modification to mobile / manufactured homes requires independence of structure,

I've been around a while and sometimes the things that used to be true can't be found in the code any more. It's a problem for me.


----------

